# The US for the summer of 2005



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello everybody..i am planing a trip to the USA next summer, buffalo to be more precise. I was wondering about hotells and other types of sleeping over places  ... i am looking for a good hotel, not to classy but stil not to shabby. i was hopeing for some good options? 

maybe i am looking for some cool buffalo or US friends to, who knows?i like meeting new people that are intressted in the same types of art. so write write.... 

take care


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello,
  You can find a little info here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2004/tourist.shtml
http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2004/accommodations.shtml

Both are from our July camp site.


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 15, 2004)

yeah that helped a little bit.. but if you could post some internet weblinks to the hotels that are a round buffalo area that would be super!!!


----------

